# Three flag Theme Jt Gent1's



## Timbo (Apr 7, 2011)

I made these about three weeks ago.  Thought I'd post them to get some feedback.  All made using Corian (the blue might be Avonite).

My photo composition needs some help.  I wanted to use a larger flag as a full backdrop, but this is the only one I could find in the house that wasn't dirty from being outside at some point.  

Thank for looking.


----------



## toolcrazy (Apr 7, 2011)

They are all nice pens. But, they are getting lost in the background. Plain white would of worked much better.


----------



## Timbo (Apr 7, 2011)

toolcrazy said:


> They are all nice pens. But, they are getting lost in the background. Plain white would of worked much better.



Agree...probably better on different background.  How's this?


----------



## Katsin (Apr 7, 2011)

Great looking pens!

Bamboo table placemat for the background right?


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 7, 2011)

All of a sudden I'm having the most unique craving for watermelon and watching fireworks......



Well Done!!!!
 
 
Scott (beautiful stuff you got there) B


----------



## 65GTMustang (Apr 7, 2011)

I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## G1Pens (Apr 7, 2011)

Very impressive.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 7, 2011)

Obvious question, how did you put the stars on them???  Is that part of the corian???   If they are decals did you top coat???  Thanks and job well done. Thanks for showing.


----------



## wizard (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful Pens!!! Like John, I was wondering how you did that.. Regards, Doc


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 7, 2011)

Those are great looking pens.


----------



## toolcrazy (Apr 7, 2011)

Timbo said:


> toolcrazy said:
> 
> 
> > They are all nice pens. But, they are getting lost in the background. Plain white would of worked much better.
> ...



Much better. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Timbo (Apr 7, 2011)

Katsin said:


> Great looking pens!
> 
> Bamboo table placemat for the background right?



You are correct sir.


----------



## Timbo (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments.  For those wondering how I did the stars, there's no big secret here.  I do it pretty much the same way the guys who sell the flag theme kits do it...I use a laser engraver.  I turn the barrel just shy of finished shape, then I engrave the star depressions.  I made a jig to help with the spacing.  I cut the white stars out of 1/8" material, then CA them in place.  I use medium CA and before it has a chance to set, I tamp the stars in firmly with a small hammer, and little wooden tamper I made.  After the glue sets I turn to the final shape.  There's a lot of trial and error getting the star size to match the depressions...laser cutting Corian does not produce the consistent cuts that wood does.


----------



## Rangertrek (Apr 7, 2011)

I am impressed with your pen making and for sure the laser work!  Outstanding.  I showed the pic to the engraver I use (neighbor), he was very impressed also.  He was not sure he could even give it a good try.


----------



## simomatra (Apr 7, 2011)

looking good, a lot of work went into them.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Apr 7, 2011)

Very cool, now I need a lazer engraver.


----------

